# "Love Theme" from James Horner's Rocketeer- full orchestral study cue digital download



## dcoscina (Apr 13, 2022)

For my composer friends who love Horner's The Rocketeer, check out Chris Siddall's site which has the Love Theme as a digital download (full orchestral score). I grabbed it and it's amazing! I mean who can't part with $10 (USD) to study one of the greatest action scores from James Horner? I have no dog in this fight- I bought it myself- I just like to support independent businesses like Chris' so he can continue to put out these gems and his full score books too. 









LOVE THEME from The Rocketeer - James Horner (Score Only)


Created from the original manuscript, this release offers a rare opportunity to study film music in its authentic, original orchestration and arrangement. An opportunity not to be missed!



www.chrissiddallmusic.com


----------

